# Need Pictures of Palladium Wire



## keithg (Jan 21, 2011)

Do any one have pictures of some palladium wire?I need to see what it looks like, to make sure what it is.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.fusor.net/board/view.php?bn=fusor_images&key=1225987044


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 21, 2011)

keithg said:


> Do any one have pictures of some palladium wire?I need to see what it looks like, to make sure what it is.



You aren't going to be able to tell if a wire is palladium from just looking at it.
It will look just like many other metal wires.You will have to test it.

Jim


----------



## nickvc (Jan 21, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> keithg said:
> 
> 
> > Do any one have pictures of some palladium wire?I need to see what it looks like, to make sure what it is.
> ...



Or to put it another way it might pay to ask where to expect to find palladium wire and then test it to be sure that's what it is.


----------



## keithg (Jan 21, 2011)

how to test it


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 22, 2011)

keithg said:


> how to test it


Read Hoke.

Harold


----------

